# Help with arrow rest for martin jaguar takedown?



## rev_jch (Feb 27, 2010)

I was wondering if someone could help me please?

I'm new here, just getting back into archery after many years of not doing it (please don't ask how many) and have a martin jaguar takedown and want to replace the cheap rest on it. I picked up an NAP centerest and was told this would work, but for the life of me I don't know how? The accesory slot is so wide that the knurled end of the bold practicaly goes half way through it, and the bolt seems to short to work anyway. Can anyone off me any help? It would greatly be appreciated.


Thanks,
God bless!
Sincerely
John


----------



## bigbucks (Dec 30, 2008)

John, that is the exact reason why I did not get the bow. When I looked at it, I couldn't figure out how to put in a rest other than the one that came with the bow. Hope someone helps.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

John -

I believe Martin sells an adapter piece for that accessory slot. Have you tried using the rest, locking it from the sight window side, possibly using a larger washer as an alternative to the adapter? (The NAP can be locked from either side.)

Viper1 out.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

I shoot the springy rest on mine, it's a 10 minute job from opening the package to shooting. I also have tried the weather rest on the martin side plate, works great also.


----------



## rev_jch (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for your responses I really appreciate it. 

I did see the slot on martin's sight, But I was wondering if it would work with it.

Mike, what is the springy rest?


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/pro...ts_id=10476&osCsid=ifdqs2cl9v59ermgpk1ddu9lh0


----------



## sheb (Mar 1, 2010)

I have just got my Martin Jaguar Recurve TD in the mail last week. The arrow rest it came with is cheap. The riser for this bow is really designed for a Compound Bowset up. The deck on this bow is huge for a traditional recurve. How ever because it is a compund riser it was able to be laser sighted for the knock setting. It shoots very true that is for sure, I shoot 300 grain arrows with 100 grain tips, because that is what I had handy but it seems others like 500 grain with 125 gr heads. I am going to order the spring rest because the Nap wont work for me because I want to shoot flu-flu arrows with it.what I whaI want to do really is come up with a way to build out the riser so I can shoot off the deck and try to keep it more traditional style. The spring rest looks best so far, $6.00 versus the Nap at $50.00...


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

What you need to get is the Martin Slide Nut for their bows. 

Should be easily obtainable from Martin or your local Martin dealer. Less than $10.


----------

